# Freestanding Porte Cochere



## jackbweth (Sep 18, 2013)

Per IBC 2009 does a freestanding non-combustible porte cochere have to be protected construction to match the Type 2A building.


----------



## cda (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome

Not an ibc specialist but someone will give you an answer

Seems like if it is not attached to the building should not have to be

Do you mind saying what you do for a living


----------



## jackbweth (Sep 18, 2013)

I am an architect. We do a lot of seniors projects in multiple states and get many variations on this issue from sprinkling to fireproofing and thoght someone may have a specific reference or interpretation from an AHJ that would help us from having to protect the construction on this project. We want to use an exposed steel structure and doen't want to use intumescent paint or have the CM recommend a differnet design that uses sprayon fireproofing. The design aesthetic is driving our desire to not protect the steel, not cost.


----------



## cda (Sep 18, 2013)

Sprinkler requirement is out of nfpa 13, only if the base building is sprinkled

Depending on the edition the ahj has adopted, I believe if non combustible const and no storage sprinklers are not required

Do not have the book with me, but will check


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2013)

What calif thinks

http://www.oshpd.ca.gov/FDD/Regulations/CANs/2007/2-1109B.2.pdf


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe that California is using the approach that most AHJ are using.... If a person leaves a building; he/she must be afforded the same level of protection until that person reaches the public way...


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2013)

from nfpa 13 2010 edition

8.15.7.2*   Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted where the exterior projections are constructed with materials that are noncombustible, limited-combustible, or fire retardant–treated wood as defined in NFPA 703.

A.8.15.7.2 Vehicles that are temporarily parked are not considered storage. Areas located at drive-in bank windows or porte-cocheres at hotels and motels normally do not require sprinklers where there is no occupancy above, where the area is entirely constructed of noncombustible or limited-combustible materials or fire retardant–treated lumber, and where the area is not the only means of egress. However, areas under exterior ceilings where the building is sprinklered should be protected due to the occupancy above.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 19, 2013)

1024.3 Exit discharge location. Exterior balconies, stairways and ramps shall be located at least 10 feet (3048 mm) from adjacent lot lines and from other buildings on the same lot

unless the adjacent building exterior walls and openings are protected in accordance with Section 704 based on fire separation distance.

Kinda hard to use NFPA 13 when the code states this under exit discharge..... I know that all designed do not have stairs, (accessible) ramps, or exterior balconies that discharge into them, but if you live in hilly terrain, toy will almost always have one of the following that discharges under the porte cochere,.


----------



## north star (Sep 20, 2013)

*= +*

jackbweth,

Another welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  

IMO, ...I recommend that you contact the AHJ and get a formal,

written ruling on the [ possible ] sprinkling requirements of the

porte cochere.....That will remove any ambiguity from your design.

*+ =*


----------

